# I just sent an email to ******************



## Media_girl24 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been the lucky recipient of many mass emails from ****************** lately. (For those of you who aren't familiar with this website, its a meeting place for those who wish to engage in discreet, extramarital affairs. And since this platform has hidden the name, its the one that begins with "AM") Today I received two emails from them, and I snapped. Here's what I just emailed them:


I keep receiving e-blasts from your company encouraging me to "have an affair". As someone whose life has been disrupted on two occasions by infidelity, once as a child and once in my adult life, I find these emails extremely distasteful and downright evil.

I seriously don't know how anyone with a conscience encourages others to "have an affair, because life is short"... but I don't want to be included in these messages. They turn my stomach.

Perhaps employees of your company have never dealt with the hurt, pain and life changes that come as a result of a weak person's infidelity? The fact that you profit from ruining other people's lives astounds me.

Please remove my e-mail address from your lists. As an internet marketing professional myself, I suggest if you have to way to determine potential new customers based on their ability to be dishonest, immoral and evil, that you focus your your efforts there.

Thank you.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

If there was ever a website I wish would get hit by anonymous it's that one


Not that I know anything about anonymous..... nervous cough.....


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

I saw the CEO for AM on Dr Phil, the CEO tried to argue a case for infidelity helping marriages. lol

The CEO was an idiot, McGraw tore him to shreds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SHd3N1w-F8


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Create an email filter and let it go to spam without ever seeing the light of day.


----------



## Media_girl24 (Aug 19, 2012)

The emails DO go to spam. But I don't want to see them in there, either!

Should we start up a pool regarding whether or not I receive a reply, and if I do, what it will say? :smthumbup:


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Media_girl24 said:


> The emails DO go to spam. But I don't want to see them in there, either!
> 
> Should we start up a pool regarding whether or not I receive a reply, and if I do, what it will say? :smthumbup:


Your emails are going into THEIR spam box. Don't waste your time.

If you want to attack the place, you need to do more than email.


----------



## Media_girl24 (Aug 19, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> Your emails are going into THEIR spam box. Don't waste your time.
> 
> If you want to attack the place, you need to do more than email.


The return email I received said I would receive a reply within 24-48 hours. Of course, I'm not holding my breath.

I'm not interested in waging a full-out war against the misguided people in the world who think this type of business and/or behavior are acceptable. I just don't want to see it in MY email box everyday. Anyone can request to be removed from any email marketing list.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Media_girl24 said:


> The emails DO go to spam. But I don't want to see them in there, either!


Then make your filter automatically delete them. 

And they probably have a canned response for you that they automatically send out to everyone who sends them emails like yours. It'll be sent by a call-center type worker who sees their job as a desk job that pays the bills, without any emotional involvement on their part.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Media_girl24 said:


> The return email I received said I would receive a reply within 24-48 hours. Of course, I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I'm not interested in waging a full-out war against the misguided people in the world who think this type of business and/or behavior are acceptable. I just don't want to see it in MY email box everyday. Anyone can request to be removed from any email marketing list.


You can ASK yes, but the most EFFECTIVE way to get rid of these guys is to CHANGE your email address.

Filters, as suggested above can help, but then you have to look at the darn filter when you open up your mail settings.

You probably don't even want their NAME in your mail settings, even if it's a delete filter.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Putting on my marketing hat... If you have asked them to stop emailing you, I believe they must comply within a reasonable timeframe (10 days?) or else risk getting a slap on the wrist by the FTC. 

You can then complain on FTC.gov (fat lotta good it will do I'm sure but just sayin)

EDIT: maybe just applies to phone calls but I thought it was extended to email as well (my company is always concerned with our DO NOT EMAIL list) no we don't do adult dating but maybe we should lol.


----------



## Luvmyjava (Feb 9, 2014)

I hate to say this but... If I'm not mistaken, the only way those sites get your email, is to capture it..

Is there a chance that your "other (not sure who you are)" could have frequented AM looking for a discreet affair?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Luvmyjava said:


> I hate to say this but... If I'm not mistaken, the only way those sites get your email, is to capture it..
> 
> Is there a chance that your "other (not sure who you are)" could have frequented AM looking for a discreet affair?


I would disagree with that... These sites buy email lists. Register on the wrong site, they sell you address, and there you go. 

Personally, I suspect that neither they nor the FTC are going to care that you're getting spam in your mailbox, but it never hurts to try to kill it. In the meantime, set up a rule to delete mail from that source, not just send it to your spam box, as someone else already suggested. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

you people are looking at this all wrong
instead of complaining about ash mad...why not enlist some computer savy tam members, hack into that site and get all the personal info, and contact the spouses of all the would be cheaters

ok, a long shot...but still

I wonder how much of this site is bs smoke and mirrors...they make it sound like millions of beautiful sexy super model milfs are crawling over each other to have illicit affairs with as many men as possible...something tells me this site is 90% fat bald older men and a few AM employees creating fake accounts

a sexy woman (married or single) does NOT NEED a web site to get tooled...she can walk into a laundremat or funeral parlor and find plenty of willing pokers...hell a woman who is not obese or disgusting for that matter

same with craigslist...like a woman needs to go there to get sex...come on fellow fat bald men, wise up, these sites are sausage fests


----------



## maincourse99 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, my ex wife invited at least four men from AM to my house, to my bed, so I know it's real. For her it was an all you can eat buffet. She's a 5' 110lb, at the time fairly hot Asian, so yeah, got to wonder, why not go to a bar?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

In my job as a journalist I get press releases from various affair websites.

One of the few thing guaranteed to trigger me. I can't block them as this would block other press releases that I do want.


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Take the "AM" contact email address. Go to the worst spam generating sites and create an account under the name Cheating Scum and where they ask for your email, put the "AM" address in there.

I know, Iknow. They have spam boxes, filters, etc., but if enough prople did this...

A cheating place like makes me think I'd use religious sites...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> I saw the CEO for AM on Dr Phil, the CEO tried to argue a case for infidelity helping marriages. lol
> 
> The CEO was an idiot, McGraw tore him to shreds.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SHd3N1w-F8


He did. And the chap from Cheaterville impressed me favourably.


----------

